# Techflex - How to use to protect, color code, and add a unique look to your install



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tech Flex is something that I have always loved using in my installs. It not only helps to protect the wire I find that it has a number of other uses as follows:


Color Code Wire
Bundle Similar Wires
Link the Wire to the theme of your iinstall
Refresh otherwise "bad" looking wire

In this thread I would like to share my process for covering a wire in techflex as well as some of the techniques I have learned for working with it. In this example I am going to be bundling two RCA cables together to make a 4 channel run that is tied together at one end and seperate at the other.

It looks like this when complete:



Lets begin:

To start I prepare my wire and tech flex. The wire I am using is KnuKonceptz:



I find that I have to use .75" Tech Flex for anything RCA's. For other size wiring follow the following chart:

8 Gauge - 1/8"
4 Gauge - 3/8"
0 Gauge - 1/2"

If you are bundling multiple wires you can measure the diameter and determine the size needed by knowing that techflex expands to 1.5x its original diameter. So 1.00" Techflex could be used for up to 1.50" size wire or bundles of wire.

Here is a spool of the 3/4"



In order to begin sliding the RCA's through I hold them like this. It may help to actually tape them together like this. Also if you are running multiple separate wires through you will want to tape them together temporarily.







To begin passing the wire through I bunch up the techflex and then allow it to pass over the wire. Like this:



This is shown better in the video link that I will post below, but you get the idea. As you work down the length of the wire with the swollen section the techflex will move down the wire. You will have to do this multiple times to cover the length of wire you want to cover.



Once I got to this point I stopped because i wanted to have the RCA's be able to separate based on the locations of the amps. I did not cut the length of techflex before starting because with the expansion of the techflex itself the length can change. Its best to apply it then cut.



Now its time to cut the techflex. I have a nice heat knife I use from WireCare.com :: Your Cable Management SuperStore! but you can also heat up an exacto knife and use it. This is shown in the video. You must use one of these methods or the techflex will fray, the ends must be melted to each other.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

With the techflex cut I am now going to terminate the end where the RCA's are close to one another.



I cut a 1.5" length of 1.5" heat shrink, and shrink it to size:





Now we have this end to clean up:



I put two more lengths of techflex over the separate wires like this:



And once again cover with a 1.5" length of techflex:



Now all that is left to do is terminate the seperated ends:



And here is our finished product! 



Now there are some added touches we can add to the wire to finalize. Watch the following video to see!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbSYUdibanM


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice write up and thank you for takng the time to post this. Its a pet peeve of mine to see the wrong size 'flex' used. Too large and it looks tacky, too small and you see too much wire. The heat shrink fabric is the sexist I have used but a pure PITA to get the wires thru. And there are only a couple sizes.

K


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice write up, thanks for sharing!


----------

